# Experienced Cyclists adding running to do Tri's - Hip muscle pain when running?



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok, 
So I have question for those that have background in cycling and have started running either for Tri's or just for the fun of it. 

I personally have been on bikes for years. Mtn since 1998 and just started road last October. I can ride for hours and feel fine. I have plenty of Aerobic capacity however when I run I get pain. 

Last fall I went to a running store and got fitted for some running shoes. My first ever proper running shoes and it made big difference. Now I could run 3-4 miles and not have my knees hurt or legs hurt. I settled in to pace of 8:00 to 8:30 min/miles for 3 to 4 miles. I have run as far as 6.5 miles, but when i do my hip hurts. Mostly my left hip. It is not the joints or bones, but the muscle that goes over the hip bone. Both muscles will be a little sore from a short run, but that 6 mile was tough. I was sore for days after that. Other than running more what could be the cause and cure? Is there a specific stretch move I can do loosen that area up?

It is possible I get this because of some interaction with muscles I use cycling? I hate this because it limits my running to the point of pain where my cycling is limited by general fatigue or by how much time I to get a ride in.

I would like to be able to run a 10k and not be aching the next day as I would like to have shot a an Olympic tri one day. So far I have completed a sprint tri with 5k run in reasonable time. I fear the Olympic distance due to 10k run and the potential for pain. I can deal with simple fatigue as that is part of the game.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

You probably have underdeveloped hip rotators and stabilizers. While your glutes and hip abductors are undoubtedly strong from cycling, they are not up to the rigors of impact force absorption. Either dial back running, build up slowly, or strengthen hip rotators.... (lots of single leg balance/strengthening activities... anything that makes your butt muscles burn)


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

It sounds like its the psoas, iliopsoas and/or the TFL. I'm having the same issue now, just starting to run again after a full year off. Just building up slowly is the way to go.

Youtube search for hip flexor stretch. The one I use, most common one I think, is a lunge position. Squeeze the glute and than lean into the stretch, making sure you keep the glute engaged through out the whole duration of the stretch. You can also lay on a lacrosse ball and do some SMR. I also get treated with A.R.T once every 3-4 weeks to have those muscles released. I have a few herniated discs and the psoas staying flexible is key to me staying pain free.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

Most of the year I only cycle but now in winter I mostly run. Right now I run about 40 mi a week and cycle 100-150 mi a week (depends on the weather).

It is only normal that running is painful at first. Probably your cardiovascular fitness is good and your leg muscles and joints just can't keep up. After long hiatus from running it took me 6-7 weeks to get to a point when I am comfortable running 8 miles 3 times a week. During this 6-7 week period my joints hurt (ankles, knees, hips), my back hurt and I was kind of sore. Running is high impact so you have to give your body time to adapt. Take it easy at first and slowly build up your pace and distance. I strongly recommend running on unpaved surfaces. It will be easier on your joints and it will greatly reduce the risk of injury.


I have been running intensively for 3 months now and even after 15 mile run I feel alright the next day. Pain in my joints is gone and I am not that sore anymore.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

It could so many things. I highly recommend a consultation with a good sports physical therapist. He/she will be able to pinpoint what is being affected when you run and the exercises/stretches that will help with your problem.

I get a lot of left hip pain from jogging and find, as perpetuum_mobile stated, unpaved and level surfaces are easier on your joints to jog on. Sloped surfaces are a killer, cement worse than pavement and pavement worse than dirt.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

I am going to try this ITB stretch before my next run. 









Iliotibial band (ITB) stretch
The iliotibial band (ITB) is a band of tissue that runs along the outside of your hip, thigh and knee. To stretch your ITB:

Stand near a wall or a piece of sturdy exercise equipment for support.
Cross your left leg over your right leg at the ankle.
Extend your left arm overhead, reaching toward your right side. You'll feel a stretch along your left hip.
Hold for about 30 seconds.
Switch sides and repeat.


I tried it for a second and bang hit my target area. I have been doing it a little, but not with the feet crossed. 

The lunge stretch does not seem to hit the muscle group, but this one does. - I don't think it is my major hip flexors, but just the TFL muscles since I feel it on the outside of my hips not the inside. 

The actual muscle that gets me is this Tensor Fasciae Latae










My think is to stay with shorter runs first 3-4 miles still and do more stretches in this target muscle group.


----------



## Sean.B (Jul 20, 2012)

One other thing I'd recommend doing is some glute isolation work. My favorite exercise is lateral walking with a band around the ankles or knee's, Hip Abduction basically. Think about cycling and running, you're only moving your joints through one plane of motion, my adding some lateral movements, it's putting the joint through a more full range of motion, adding flexibility while strengthening the glutes. As well it's a pretty common imbalance in cyclists, distance runners and crew, that the hip flexors become incredibly tight and inhibit the glutes from working to there full potential. 

S B Coaches College - Hamstring Dominance

http://pursuitathleticperformance.com/2012/gluteal-amnesia-heres-your-rx/

Lost In Fitness: Anterior Pelvic Tilt (A Paradox, A Question, Some Possible Answers)

These are some good articles, I found the video about breathing in the last link really interesting. Speaking for myself, I know I don't breath correctly, especially when the intensity picks up running or cycling. 

Anyways, wishing you pain free running soon. Good luck
- Sean


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Back off your miles and build more slowly. Rule of thumb is to increase by no more than 10% per week. If you can do that without pain add 10% the next week. If it still hurts hold that distance until it stops then add 10%.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

This is good, I want to start running but years & year from doing any running. 
Any thoughts on the swim part of trainning?
Thanks,


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

dkilburn said:


> Any thoughts on the swim part of training?
> Thanks,


I've been swimming twice/week, year round, for about 7 years, about 2000yds each session and still not got it figured out. I'm heavy in the water with legs like anchors. That said, its an excellent workout, especially as you get older. I started because of triathlons, but now do it as a workout. If your new to it, just jump in and work at it. Learn different strokes and do a few sprints to keep it interesting. 
I know it's not the answer you wanted...


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

dkilburn said:


> This is good, I want to start running but years & year from doing any running.
> Any thoughts on the swim part of trainning?
> Thanks,


You need to learn the breathing first. Then focus on stroke technique. The good thing about swimming is that it won't really cause pain. Worse case is a little shoulder soreness. To be fast you will need excellent technique. That may require an instructor.

I "learned" by some help from an experience swimmer. She gave me some basic tips and that helped get me in position to actually swim ok. However to get faster I need better technique. My 6 year old in swim team and I am learning a few things from watching her swim lessons.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

THank you, D


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Swimming for tris is a slightly different animal than normal swimming. You want to save your legs so don't kick quite as powerful. Basically you kick enough to keep your legs up but mostly use your arms/shoulders for propulsion. Have someone experienced in tri swimming give you pointers. Otherwise just jump in and start swimming. Make sure to learn to breathe from both sides. In open water winds and waves may make it hard to get air from one side or the other. I am not a huge fan of swimming so training was hard to get into. I basically trained enough to hold my own in the swim. Unfortunately the only indoor pool in an hour radius closed and with it most of my swim fitness went away as well over the fall/winter.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Update... 


I took some time off running for number of reasons, but one was to just let my muscles restore a bit. I did a number road and mtn rides as always so I was not just sitting around. Anyway I started back up last week. I did 2 runs first was a short 3.8 mile run and the after rest day did a 5.2 miler at slower 8:35 pace. I did alot of stretching before the runs and felt much better after the run. Yesterday I did my 5.2 mile loop, but pushed the pace. Set personal bests fo 1k, 2k, 1 mile and 5k distances and personal best 5.2 mile distance 7:51 pace for the entire distance. I did not intend to go that fast, but I felt good when I started and just stuck with it. It took a bit more out of me than the last 5.2 miler, but the morning after I am pretty good. If all goes well I hope to do another 5.2 today, but I don't plan on a record pace unless I feel really good. If things go well I will try get myself out to 6 miles by the end of next week.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Update 2. 


This week i ran 5.2 miles on Monday repeating my 7:51 pace. Then Tuesday ran 6.4 miles at a slower 8:08 pace. Not bad for running two days in a row. Minor soreness on Wednesday, but I did a 20 mile spin on the road bike and other than feeling a little tired I rode well. Today. Zero pain or soreness. I feel like I am getting my legs accustomed to running now.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Glad it is going well for you. I have been battling some calf strains and not running as much as I want to because of it. I took a week off the run and just biked and did gym work. Tomorrow is my first morning back. Cold snap so I will probably back the pace off a little.


----------



## 00gauge (Mar 26, 2011)

If you have the time and willing to make the commitment, look into BarryP's 1-2-3 Plan as it is one of the simplest and most effective plans out there.


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

Update 3. 

I was on vacation last week and did a lot of running. 
Day 1 - 5 mile run
Day 2 through 6 - 6.2 to 6.5 mile runs each day at 8:08 to 8:45 pace. (with some beach running in my 6 mile loop)

No pain or soreness at all. By day 6 may pace did drop off as I was getting a little tired, but that is to be expected given that kind of back to back activity. 

Now as for running farther than 6-7 miles or so I maybe at my real limit. Limit because it takes me about 1 hour and that is nice time chunk and it allows me to run 10k distances. I have some ideas on doing an olympic tri and need to be able to run a 10k to do that. I don't know that I want to run any longer distances regularly as I don't like running that much.

The cool thing was I was able to practice my open water swimming in the ocean. There was nice boat not too far off the beach I swam to and back. I learned bi-lateral breathing and got more comfortable with sighting and being "out there" as opposed to pool. I never measured distance or time, but mostly focused on technique.


----------



## Dasim223 (Apr 15, 2013)

It appears to be like its the psoas, iliopsoas and/or the TFL. I'm having the same problem now, just beginning to run again after a 12 months off. Just developing up gradually is the way to go.


----------

